# Tomas Payne's Log



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2022)

New Log

shoulders 

military press (95,135,160,185)
(4S) < shoulder aux.
machine front delts
(4S) < machine side lateral raises
laying DB rear delts
(4S) < DB supinated raises
(4) upright rows
(4) behind back shrugs  225,225,225,225


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 24, 2022)

outer quads & calves

single/leg press & calf-raise (130,180,220,270)
(4H) < in-situ outer quad lunge 
low-foot placement hack squat (95,115,115,135)
(4S) < seat calf raise
single/double leg ext combo 
< sissy squats
abductors 
(4S) < angled calf ext


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2022)

*From 12/26/2022*

chest

(1) WU DB chest press
(5) banded DB chest press
(4) incline chest press
(4) pec-dec flies


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 28, 2022)

*From 12/27/2022*

back

(4) wide-row (neut)
lat pull-down
(4S) < row (OHD)
reverse-row (sup)
(4S) < DB row [neutr-sup trans]
(4) rear delt on pec-dec


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 6, 2023)

Back up in weight - clean bulk.  Back up in the low 190s and I can feel I put on some size.

hamstrings & calves

stiff leg "W" DL (WU,135,185,225)
(4S) < hip/ham aux.
single/double laying leg curl combo
(4S) < seated calf raise
seated leg curl
(4S) <  standing calf raise
adductors
(4S) < gluteal kickbacks


----------

